# Signs and Symptoms of Canine Liver Disease



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

I just wanted to share this article with you. Who knows, might help someone. I'm going to ask our vet to check Fedja's liver, he does have some of this symptoms.

"Signs and Symptoms of Canine Liver Disease

We cannot stress enough that the symptoms of liver disease are VERY subtle and your dog may be acting normal other than a few small differences in behavior. DO NOT WAIT TO CONSULT YOUR VETERINARIAN. Often times, by the time the symptoms below are present, the disease is quite advanced. Early detection is the KEY for treatment and survival.

Pets with liver disorders can show a variety of physical symptoms. Very few of the symptoms are specific for liver disease, but can be signs of multiple diseases and conditions. Symptoms of liver disease are variable and subtle in the early stages of the problem. All, some, or only one of these signs may be present:

Loss of appetite - Anorexia (Most Common) - THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT AND ANY EATING CHANGES SHOULD BE REPORTED TO YOUR VETERINARIAN!!!

Intermittent recurrent abdominal or gastrointestinal upsets; vomiting, diarrhea, constipation

Progressive depression or lethargy; does not want to play anymore or refuses to go for walks.

Swollen belly with a "fluid filled" look. This is also known as ascites and is actually fluid accumulation in the belly due to circulation alterations in the abdomen.

Pale gray feces. Bile pigments are what give feces it's characteristic brown color and if the liver is not processing bile properly, the feces will not get their color.

Orange urine. The improper processing of bile results in the excretion of bilirubin in the urine in high amounts, thus orange urine.

Jaundice, also known as icterus. Any pale or white skin or visible tissue takes on a yellow hue. Again the biliary pigments are accumulating in the body because the liver is not processing them.

Bleeding problems. Many of the proteins required for proper blood clotting are created in the liver. Remove these proteins and blood clotting decreases.

Hepatic encephalopathy, or severe neurological signs; behavioral changes, seizures, aimless pacing or circling, head pressing.

Pain associated with the abdomen. This is due to the stretching of the liver capsule. May be noted when the dog is lifted around the belly or when the veterinarian probes the abdomen. The veterinarian may also notice a swollen liver while palpating with some of the more acute liver diseases

Chronic weight loss or wasting. The liver processes all the building blocks. If it fails to process, the body fails to maintain itself.

Increased water consumption and urination. Most likely due to dramatic shifts in serum and kidney salt balances.

In a recent study it was found that dogs with liver disease can also have high blood pressure. This is called hypertension, and should be monitored to see if therapy is needed

If you notice any of the above symptoms, make sure you consult your veterinarian as soon as possible. Because the liver is able to function effectively even at 70-80% capacity, the disease may be in its advanced stages by the time the condition manifests itself."

Source: http://canineliverdiseasefoundation.org/?p=15


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

For sure, if you're concerned , by all means ,get him checked out. Does he still mope when bored.?


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, sadly he does. Until recently I always thought is just was his personality, but not so sure anymore.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

But when you do take him outside , he is lively right.?


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

He acts crazy when out. Can't get enough of fetching.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I think that his playfulness outside rules out " Progressive depression or lethargy; does not want to play anymore or refuses to go for walks."

If you have some of the other things concerning you. see your vet. But if you find that he is getting bored and you can't keep up with his need for activity, this is one case where a second dog might help. Just an idea. LOL.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

We just got a second dog last Friday! If interested you can read all about it here: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=13719 .


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

El Bueno Habanero said:


> We just got a second dog last Friday! If interested you can read all about it here: http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=13719 .


Sorry I missed that. I saw your initial post. I'll look now.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Sorry for not catching the latter part of your other post. Congrats on your new addition. Hopefully this will keep him a bit more occupied. She's a darling.


----------



## El Bueno Habanero (Oct 20, 2009)

It's ok . She is such a joy to have around . As you can read things are already getting better between Fedja & Olja. I pray she will help him become more active and less bored indoors.


----------

